# Bad girl Sally and No Name



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok so my husband named The big snake Bad Girl Sally after some song, she is a red tail and the bigger one in the picture. The new one has no name she is a hatchling blood python. Both live in the same enclosure for now since the python is a ground dweller and the red tail like the trees for now. They also have a large filtered water area they like to soak in. My first red tail female was 10' long and Sally is just a baby but is 3' at almost 2 years. Yeah a little small for her size but she is now growing like a weed.
The python will be only about 3-4' full size so I am going to try and keep them together just make bigger tanks as they grow. They are both comfortable in a 40 long for now. Any ideas for a name?










I love her markings!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooooooooo snakeys!
i dont have an idea for a name....
snakes aren't my favorite bahahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

her colors look like tiramisu LOL

but for a name i have no clue.. nice snake


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the name... "lookoutgeneral" lmao


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They'd make pretty boots.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

call it Strangles! or crusher or surpsurp i realy like Strangles


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> They'd make pretty boots.


NO YOU DIDN'T

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> call it Strangles! or crusher or surpsurp i realy like Strangles


strangles? youre out there bro but i got love for ya HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

YES! 

Boots it is Lisa!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bashful bonnie


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> YES!
> 
> Boots it is Lisa!


LOL ok ladies not enough snake to make ALL of yall a pair! :flush:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> strangles? youre out there bro but i got love for ya HAHAHA


thanks its a fitting name for a constrictor!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Bashful Bonnie is cute.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> thanks its a fitting name for a constrictor!


yes it is lol in that case call her the axfixiator! lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yes it is lol in that case call her the axfixiator! lol


oh yeah thats a good one too!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Bashful Bonnie is cute.


I liked it cuz she's all curled up but Bonnie aint no punk... Bonnie and Clyde? lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!! I love the little one!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

here are some
Schlange
Natter
culebra
serpent
GRAZIA ((grace))
Rosabella ((rose beautiful))
There are some


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice looking snakes...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am enjoying the little buggers!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awww my other favorite animal! well since everyone is set on making boots outta her, lol, maybe you should call her boots! she has beautiful markings and the colors on her are freakin awesome! wish i could have another one!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Name her Tiny!lol. They are cute.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I might have to name her boots because that is really funny!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Sangria since it translates bloody and everyone wants to make boots! lol


----------

